# Best Concert Ever



## laramie (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey everyone ,
I would like to know what is the best concert you have ever been to?
My top favorites are
Josh Groban
Sarah Brightman
Cher
Bush
Green Day

Okay..now your list


----------



## Tom (Oct 15, 2011)

There is only one.

The Cure. Disintegration tour. 1990.

Well okay Offspring was good too. And the Presidents of the United States of America...

Although being ON THE STAGE with James Hetfield singing (screaming) right at us was pretty cool too... "gimme fuel, gimme fire, gimme that which I desire..."

Just saw Duran Duran a few months ago, but that was more for my wife...


----------



## laramie (Oct 15, 2011)

Tom said:


> There is only one.
> 
> The Cure. Disintegration tour. 1990.
> 
> ...


Tom, 
I am so jealous that you got to see the Offspring and James Hatfield! Exit light, Enter night..take my hand off to never never land!!


----------



## Tom (Oct 15, 2011)

Offspring was one of the roudiest concerts I ever went too. The slam pits were serious there. When they played "bad habit" bones were broken and ambulances were called...

It was AWESOME!!!

Disclaimer: I am in no way admitting publicly that I was responsible for breaking anyone else's bones or noses, no matter what they may or may not have said or done to my girlfriend at the time...


----------



## jackrat (Oct 15, 2011)

CLUTCH (5 times)
Stevie Ray Vaughn(3 times)
Jerry Lee Lewis(my first,5yrs old)
Pantera


----------



## DeanS (Oct 15, 2011)

Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band San Diego 9/2/1981
Van Halen...ALL 3 nights of the Fair Warning Tour in LA 6/19/20/21/1981
OZZY (w/ Randy Rhoads) Long Beach Arena 6/27/1981 
Guns n Roses/Metallica Rose Bowl 10/3/1992
KISS/Ted Nugent Anaheim Stadium 8/20/1976


----------



## laramie (Oct 15, 2011)

Tom said:


> Offspring was one of the roudiest concerts I ever went too. The slam pits were serious there. When they played "bad habit" bones were broken and ambulances were called...
> 
> Everytime I play that song while I am driving, I turn it up and rock it!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 15, 2011)

The Atlantic City Pop Festival, August 1,2,3, 1969. Iron Butterfly, Procal Haram, Booker T and The M.G.s,Joni Mitchel,(who didn't finish her performance) Chicago Transit Authority, Santana Blues Band, Jefferson Airplane, Creedence Clearwater Revival, Lighthouse, Crazy World Of Authur Brown, B B King,The Butterfield Blues Band, Tim Buckley, Byrds, Janis Joplin, Canned Heat, The Mothers Of Invention, Three Dog Night, DR John, Joe Cocker, The Chambers Brothers,and Aum, who started it all off. I have always felt that this was the last really great concert on the east coast.The 3 day ticket cost $15 and if you just went for 1 day the cost was $6.The Woodstock tickets were on sale at the same time as the Atlantic City tickets,went to the A C concert because it was closer,I think I made the right choice.Everyone knows what a mess Woodstock was. Probably 3 of the most fun days I ever had, I do remember some of it.There were some other performers but can't think of them at the moment, I did get to meet Johnny Winter but he didn't play. Len


----------



## jackrat (Oct 15, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> The Atlantic City Pop Festival, August 1,2,3, 1969. Iron Butterfly, Procal Haram, Booker T and The M.G.s,Joni Mitchel,(who didn't finish her performance) Chicago Transit Authority, Santana Blues Band, Jefferson Airplane, Creedence Clearwater Revival, Lighthouse, Crazy World Of Authur Brown, B B King,The Butterfield Blues Band, Tim Buckley, Byrds, Janis Joplin, Canned Heat, The Mothers Of Invention, Three Dog Night, DR John, Joe Cocker, The Chambers Brothers,and Aum, who started it all off. I have always felt that this was the last really great concert on the east coast.The 3 day ticket cost $15 and if you just went for 1 day the cost was $6.The Woodstock tickets were on sale at the same time as the Atlantic City tickets,went to the A C concert because it was closer,I think I made the right choice.Everyone knows what a mess Woodstock was. Probably 3 of the most fun days I ever had, I do remember some of it.There were some other performers but can't think of them at the moment, I did get to meet Johnny Winter but he didn't play. Len


Wow! I'm in awe.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 16, 2011)

Saw Men at Work live in 2001. Loved it.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 16, 2011)

Im sooo jealous that you got to see cher....
Cher & Tina Turner = My Idols!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 16, 2011)

Not necessarily for the music, but mine would have to be Busted's first tour. Obviously I was a young teen at the time, and I'd been to concerts before but never for any band/group I liked as much as Busted. I was absolutely mad about their music and it was the first concert I'd desperately wanted tickets for - I ended up getting them and I remember being more excited than I can ever begin to describe before they came on, and the whole atmosphere being fantastic. It was quite an intimate performance in a fairly small room, but that just made it better for me, and I took along a dictaphone and recorded the whole thing so I could relive it again and again.

Other gigs I've been to in my life include Take That, Boyzone, Boy Kill Boy, MJ, Ronan Keating, Jason Donovan, Davy Jones, McFly, a Busted gig in a far bigger stadium and a festival where I can only remember the performances of Simple Minds (which I didn't enjoy), and Pendulum (which I loved). A lot of the gigs I've been to have been for groups/singers that other people wanted to see - all ones that I enjoyed a lot, but I just can't justify spending money on gig tickets for myself. I have such a varied taste in music nowadays, from celtic and opera, pop and Disney soundtracks to rock, punk, rap and dance music that I could probably find plenty I'd enjoy if I looked. In fact, just looking at that initial list, I would LOVE to see Josh Groban and Greenday live.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 16, 2011)

hi, when i was a kid, my sister took me to my first concert. it was slade and a group i never heard of called zz top. i couldnt wait for slade.they were good, but then these bearded guys came out spinning their guitars and it blew my mind! i will never forget them. lindy


----------



## Guggie (Oct 16, 2011)

G 'n R put on the best show ever. Saw them 3 times. Metallica was great b4 the round thing. Pantera cost me 1/2 my hearing but was amazing. White Zombie and Green Day. Recently saw Steve Miller Band - great show! so many more - that's my top list off the top of my head.


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 16, 2011)

Jefferson Airplane - Kent state 1970....Velvet Underground early 70's....David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust tour....Bob Dylan 2009....Rolling Stones 1970....King Crimson 1970's....Pink Floyd 1971....Frank Zappa and the mothers 8 times in the 70's and 80's....Concerts were cheap back then maybe $5.00... I missed very few.


----------



## dbsneed69 (Oct 16, 2011)

Garth Brooks!!!


----------



## MarkE (Oct 16, 2011)

Roger Waters "The Wall" tour was visually by far the best show I've ever seen.. By far.....
Best performances?
Rose Hill Drive 2006 Chicago
Black Crowes Halloween Chicago 05
Iron Maiden Chicago 1984
Black Crowes Colubus OH 2005
Metallica (with Cliff)
Anything that Jimmy Page graces the stage with...

Too many more, I love to go see shows!
MarkE


----------



## DeanS (Oct 16, 2011)

MarkE said:


> Roger Waters "The Wall" tour was visually by far the best show I've ever seen.. By far.....
> Best performances?
> Rose Hill Drive 2006 Chicago
> Black Crowes Halloween Chicago 05
> ...



Saw two nights of *THE WALL* performed by Pink Floyd back in Feb 1980 at the LA Sports Arena...stunning visuals...but too many malfunctions...

I left one out of my list...the most fun I EVER had at a show...

CAL JAM 2

I was 15 and a HUGE *Ted Nugent* fan at the time...and he was without a doubt the best one out there that day! *Aerosmith* was boring. *Mahogany Rush* was the next best group out there! Frank Marino could really make that guitar sing!


----------



## Candy (Oct 16, 2011)

I remember going to see Michael Bolton in concert at (I think it was the Rose Bowl) and his opening act was a new female just coming out. Her name was.........Celine Dion. Can you imagine?  At the time I just remember thinking that her performance on stage was better then his. He kept changing outfits and it took him so long that we left.  I wish we could have seen more of her. The only other concert that I have ever seen was Julio Iglesias because I just loved him at the time.


----------



## MarkE (Oct 16, 2011)

DeanS said:


> MarkE said:
> 
> 
> > Roger Waters "The Wall" tour was visually by far the best show I've ever seen.. By far.....
> ...


 Ive seen Frank Marino a few times in the last decade, that guy is crazy good. A true underrated guitarist.. Played 3.5 hr. shows everytime..
MarkE


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 16, 2011)

Garth brooks= The best country singer ever...along with DOLLY Love them both!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 16, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Garth brooks= The best country singer ever...along with DOLLY Love them both!



Both of what? Dolly and Garth or Dolly'sd...er...um...nevermind!


----------



## DerekS (Oct 16, 2011)

Any one a Neil Young fan? I'm obsessed with the man. Seen him 10 times now in 6 different states. And I'm only 24. But last year I managed to score tickets to Bruce Springsteen with Joe Grushecky in Pittsburg. It was such a small place to see Bruce in. It was very cool. Concerts are my first hobby, then turts and torts. Here's a small list of my favorite bands and artists I've seen. 
Neil Young (10 times)
Pearl Jam (11, and met Eddie Vedder 3 times)
Bob Dylan (7)
Bruce Springsteen (6)
Wilco (10) 
And many more. 
I love going to concerts.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll never forget ZZ Top on Halloween night,1980. It was the Deguello tour. Huge costume party,almost everyone at the concert was dressed up.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 16, 2011)

I have not been to a concert in awhile but if Rob was posting he would say RUSH. He see's Rush whenever they come anywhere near us.


----------



## Robert (Oct 16, 2011)

For me:

Rush:Time Machine Tour 2011: Boston Garden: Front Row
Cream reunion at MSG 2005
Rush Presto Tour (Age 11, first time seeing Neil Peart live.)
Chick Corea Acoustic Trio with Dave Weckl on drums at NYC's The Blue Note

I consider myself lucky and have been able to see lots of great live music. Unfortunately, there aren't too many bands left for me that I feel are worth the hassle of the crowds, parking, ticket prices, etc..... In many ways I am a crotchety old man before my time. 

Rush is, and will always be, my favorite band. this most recent tour, The Time Machine Tour, was just great and I was lucky enough to catch a few shows on the tour. Great band, great lyrics, great fans.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 16, 2011)

Robert said:


> For me:
> 
> Rush:Time Machine Tour 2011: Boston Garden: Front Row
> Cream reunion at MSG 2005
> ...



Oh yeah! Chick Corea at the Blue Note was awesome!!! I love the Blue Note and I love NYC!!!


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 16, 2011)

AC/DC-2011-San Diego
There's so many more but this show was awesome!!!


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Oct 16, 2011)

Ted Nugent 1971 Morgan City Louisiana
Kiss /Blue Oyster Cult 1973 Houston Texas ,
Lynard Skynard /Molly Hatchet 1977 Houston Texas
Ted Nugent /Def Leopard/Scorpion 1976 Houston Texas,
Jethro Tull /REO Speedwagon 1979 Houston Texas
Lynard Skynard / Three Doors Down /Greg Alman Band 2007 .
This Skynards 20 yr tribuite to his brother Ronnie Van Zant who died in a plane crash in 1977.
Little Brother Johnnie looks & performs Just like Ronnie did in the 70's
Great Show .....


----------



## Cfr200 (Oct 16, 2011)

The Clash opening up for the Who at Shea Stadium in 82, but anytime I saw the Clash it was good. The one that really stands out was at Bonds in NYC when they played with the Dead Kennedys. I also got to see Joe Strummer singing for the Pogues in Boston Shane was not there, it was announced while I was waiting in line to get in. I could not believe how many people booed when they announced the Joe would be singing instead. They did an amazing version of London Calling as an encore.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 16, 2011)

The Allman Brothers Band ...New Years Eve, a year I can't remember. Whipping Post...!!!


Lynyrd Skynyrd Freebird!


I drank Southern Comfort with Janis Joplin at the Carousel Ballroom San Francisco 1964


----------



## dmmj (Oct 17, 2011)

I was always told if you can remember the concert you did not have a good enough time.
WOW drinking with janis that must have been awesome
sadly I have only been to a few concerts and they were all of the weird al variety.

Most of the music I like is of dead people and since I can't reanimate the dead (yet) I can't go see them, I am/was a big MJ fan and would have loved to see him in concert once.


----------



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been to my fair share of concerts, but if I had to choose favorites I think my top 3 would be:

1) Rage Against the Machine (2007 Reunion at Alpine Valley, East Troy, WI)
2) Ziggy Marley / The Other Ones (2000 Furthur Festival, Alpine Valley)
3) Tool (2001 Lateralus tour Allstate Arena, Rosemont, IL)

Honorable Mention:
Rush (2007 Snakes & Arrows tour Marcus Amphitheater, Milwaukee, WI)


----------

